# My Free pattern for Baby Newsboy Cap



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

As a result to the overwhelming response to my posting of one of my creations, as promised, I have uploaded the Free Pattern (for KP Forum Users Only) for the Baby Newsboy cap in PDF format. This is part of the set that I posted a few weeks ago. Thanks to PointySticksNStones for her assistance in helping me to get this pattern uploaded. I have just managed to upload the PDF file. OOOps, I think I have managed to post this twice, my apologies. Hope you enjoy.
Vera OGE Knitwear Designs


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Finding cute hat patterns for little boys is kind of hard. I am sure this will make a great addition to my charity knitting projects. 
Deb


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for your generousity....this will make an adorable addition to my charitable knits.


----------



## knitnpurlchick (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you. Very kind of you to share your pattern. Its lovely.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

I love this cap and will make it for a baby girl by using pink yarn and a flower on it. I've seen many women wearing this kind of cap. Great job on both the cap and the sweater. :thumbup:


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for this link. I have already down loaded the pattern. I would like to make the hat.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for this pattern. I also love the sweater but somehow missed you ealier posting.Could you please send me a link to where I could find it?

Gratefully, Granalou


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you vera for the pattern


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Lovely and thank you for sharing


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thankyou for the pattern. I may just have another WIP very soon.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

This is a terrific hat and I would love to make it, but can only get the first page. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

What a smart little hat, thank you


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Love the hat!


----------



## Fordluvnangel (Jul 2, 2012)

Ma'am, you just made my day (and then some!)


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. I am going to attempt to make one for my grandson! I love this little cap!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks save to my patterns.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thank you thank you !! It's adorable. You are so kind to share it.


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the patterns. The little cap is darling!


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> This is a terrific hat and I would love to make it, but can only get the first page. What am I doing wrong?


She only posted the hat pattern, but you should have 2 pages.


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

oge designs said:


> As a result to the overwhelming response to my posting of one of my creations, as promised, I have uploaded the Free Pattern (for KP Forum Users Only) for the Baby Newsboy cap in PDF format. This is part of the set that I posted a few weeks ago. Thanks to PointySticksNStones for her assistance in helping me to get this pattern uploaded. I have just managed to upload the PDF file. OOOps, I think I have managed to post this twice, my apologies. Hope you enjoy.
> Vera OGE Knitwear Designs


Thank you sooooo very much. You are so generous. I loved this as soon as I set eyes on it


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you for the cap pattern. I checked out your Revelry page and you have some lovely designs for babies.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you so much. An early Christmas present for KPers. Very generous of you. I also looked at your items on Ravelry. They are gorgeous! Wish I had a little one to knit for.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Love it! Thank You!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Love this cap - thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## antymr (Aug 18, 2011)

Where is the pattern for the pink crochet newsboy cap?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity! The hat is adorable.


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I think it is one that I will use often and will put it in my to do folder because it has the needle size conversion. Won't have to dig out my pattern file. Happy Knitting


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

This is adorable! I've been looking for a cap/hat pattern for my granddaughter for Christmas - I think she will look adorable in it! Almost 6 months old & those chubby cheeks - yep!


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you for posting, I'm going to make it for a little girl and 2 boys.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you! I am so happy to get this adorable pattern. I having been watching for it since you originally posted it. All your patterns are exquisite.


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

I love this pattern. Thank you so much for giving it to us, but when I click on Download, nothing happens. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you, I got it a different way. Happy now


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern! Can't wait to make it!


----------



## funnydame (Oct 18, 2012)

This is just too cute! If it is not too much trouble could you tell me how to convert this pattern to a woman's size? I haven't seen one as sweet as this, and I have hot pink neon yarn just waiting!

Thanks so much for sharing.

Connie


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern. Love your site, bought a couple of your patterns. I will keep looking for new items.


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is so kind, thank you for sharing


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> This is a terrific hat and I would love to make it, but can only get the first page. What am I doing wrong?


I have the same problem.


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

nancibt said:


> cydneyjo said:
> 
> 
> > This is a terrific hat and I would love to make it, but can only get the first page. What am I doing wrong?
> ...


Never mind. I found the second page next to the first, not below it. When I slid the bottom bar over, there it was!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

thank you thank you!!
you are a sweetie, 
i appreciate your generosity in sharing your talent,
can't wait to make this precious hat!
Merry Christmas to you!
kay


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Fabulous! Thanks, I have two little boys in mind.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. Just found out the grandbaby due in March will be a boy. Can't wait to get started on this for him!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you for thepattern. I love it. Have a GS that would look adorable in this!!!!!!


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

What a darling outfit. Thank you.

Momma Osa


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

what a wonderful hat and sweater pattern. Thank you so much for sharing - can't wait to get started...


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing, I love it when people share,


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. It is a perfect gift for a great niece. A pink one. Then some for charity, our mitten tree at church.
Thanks so much, the hat is sooooo cute.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay, I can't slide it over; nothing to slide. are there any other suggestions?


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your talent. I've always liked the newsboy caps. A friend at work has a new baby boy so perhaps I'll get this made for him. //Carolyn


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

i love the hat, but can't get the download to work at all, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Peppeanne (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you so very much for that pattern. I have been trying to find one for months


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very gracious of you to share the lovely pattern.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

pattisark said:


> i love the hat, but can't get the download to work at all, what am I doing wrong?


I haven't been able to, either. Do you have a Mac?


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow! Thank you so much for the beautiful pattern!

Anita


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

no, hp


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE that hat. It would look so cute on my grandson of 8 months. Unfortunately for me the pattern won't download for some rason.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

You are so kind, thank you very much.


----------



## craftypaws (Mar 7, 2012)

thank you for sharing x


----------



## Gail Smurthwaite (Nov 20, 2012)

Love this hat! Do you have pattern for adult one? My Mum used to make hats for a dept store in Canada. She has passed away now but was a wonderful knitter and crocheter. She made angora hats the store provided the yarn and she got $5 a hat Thanks!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank You !!! I love this hat!!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you ever so much I shall enjoy making it for my little grandson.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Yippi thanks so much cant wait!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Vera

Do you have a machine knit version?

Lovely pics of hat and sweater.

Rhyanna


----------



## redcaboose1708 (Nov 30, 2012)

Would this be an intermediate knitter pattern, Or could an advanced beginner make this ? It's so adorable, I would love to make it 

Thanks so much for sharing !


----------



## redcaboose1708 (Nov 30, 2012)

I consider myself an Advanced Beginner knitter. Would it be possible for me to make this pattern ? It's adorable....thanks SO MUCH FOR sharing this pattern with everyone! 
redcaboose1708


----------



## loubazz (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.
Have a great day.


----------



## Gail Smurthwaite (Nov 20, 2012)

I downloaded the patern THANKS!


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Arlie said:


> I love this cap and will make it for a baby girl by using pink yarn and a flower on it. I've seen many women wearing this kind of cap. Great job on both the cap and the sweater. :thumbup:


I want to make one just like this minus the flower. My three year old grandson loves pink. Is this the same pattern? It doesn't seem to have the ribs that the original has.


----------



## Gail Smurthwaite (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Vera I have downloaded the pattern "Thanks"


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

oge designs said:


> As a result to the overwhelming response to my posting of one of my creations, as promised, I have uploaded the Free Pattern (for KP Forum Users Only) for the Baby Newsboy cap in PDF format. This is part of the set that I posted a few weeks ago. Thanks to PointySticksNStones for her assistance in helping me to get this pattern uploaded. I have just managed to upload the PDF file. OOOps, I think I have managed to post this twice, my apologies. Hope you enjoy.
> Vera OGE Knitwear Designs


Thanks for sharing your pattern! I love it!!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you for the darling pattern. I will definitely knit that for some child.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your patterns. Just downloaded it and hope to get it made before winter gets here.


----------



## Sailorgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

The newsboy hat is awesome. It is so cute as is the sweater. Thank you so much for sharing. This new KP member really appreciates it.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

oge designs said:


> As a result to the overwhelming response to my posting of one of my creations, as promised, I have uploaded the Free Pattern (for KP Forum Users Only) for the Baby Newsboy cap in PDF format. This is part of the set that I posted a few weeks ago. Thanks to PointySticksNStones for her assistance in helping me to get this pattern uploaded. I have just managed to upload the PDF file. OOOps, I think I have managed to post this twice, my apologies. Hope you enjoy.
> Vera OGE Knitwear Designs


Thank you for the newsboy cap hat design. I know two little boys who will receive one. Is it possible to purchase the sweater pattern that is shown accompanying it? Thank you.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

It's so cute! Thank you!


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Granalou said:


> Thank you so much for this pattern. I also love the sweater but somehow missed you ealier posting.Could you please send me a link to where I could find it?
> 
> Gratefully, Granalou


Thanks that's what I needed


----------



## GombertS (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi 

This is beautiful will make it one of my to-do projects.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Great job, thank you so much for the patterns. I'm never done button holes, I will watch you tube and figure it out. Now that I think of it, there was a previous post about an easy button hole, I don't know if you saw it. Thanks again


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting the button hole link !
Oh and I like your avatar, so cute


----------



## sophiavn (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this pattern.


----------



## Ljgl4405 (Mar 8, 2011)

It is on ravelry:
Baby saddle shoulder sweater with matching hat P031
by OGE Knitwear Designs


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Your hat and sweater are beautiful and you do lovely work. Thank you for the free pattern.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you I love your designs and this is yet another one to add to my list lol xx


----------



## Cando4u (Oct 15, 2015)

Pleese tell me how to get this pattern. I'm a brand new member, and I am looking also for patterns for children's knit chemo beanies with straight needles


----------



## liziko (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for this pattern.


----------



## RedK (Jul 26, 2015)

Its adorable, thank you for sharing


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Great pattern.......I am going to have to stay out of this section or wll never get the sweater for me finished


----------



## jennyandteddy (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this pattern, it 's pretty.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you for the pattern


----------



## Pat_K76 (May 14, 2016)

love your hat. Thank You!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for this adorable pattern! Hopefully my eyes will be better by this coming fall when I can make them. Looked over the pattern ... VERY nice!!!

Marge


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Grammax8 said:


> Thank you for your generousity....this will make an adorable addition to my charitable knits.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you for posting the pattern, I have just the right child in mind for that little hat. My brain is a bit sluggish this morning, though, for I cannot understand the direction for the second row, which reads,"P2(PO2),*K2,P2 to end of row. Does PO mean purl over,like a yarn over? Itching to begin it. Hope I have enough yarn to do the little sweater, too, it is so nice.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern and I have to say everything looks professionally done.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thankyou so much. Such a lovely gift for you to share with us. X


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

oge designs said:


> As a result to the overwhelming response to my posting of one of my creations, as promised, I have uploaded the Free Pattern (for KP Forum Users Only) for the Baby Newsboy cap in PDF format. This is part of the set that I posted a few weeks ago. Thanks to PointySticksNStones for her assistance in helping me to get this pattern uploaded. I have just managed to upload the PDF file. OOOps, I think I have managed to post this twice, my apologies. Hope you enjoy.
> Vera OGE Knitwear Designs


AWESOME!!!! sorry for shouting...I just could not help myself. Thanks so much.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Doh! Got it, the (PO) is not Purl over ,it means don't purl for that size. Now, if I can just remember how to count properly, I'm on my way.


----------



## mmonohon (Jul 9, 2016)

So cute


----------



## Bernie9 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi , Thank you so much for sharing this sweet pattern. I need to enlarge it so would like to know the tension I can't find it on the pattern. Thanks so much


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern.

Its beautiful and very appreciated.


----------



## joycelarson (Jul 1, 2014)

They make them for adults cut I have had many compliments.


----------



## shannonfrommt (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern for the cute little cap. I love the sweater/vest he's wearing in your picture. Is there a pattern for it?


----------



## KiraK19 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

